# Friday Watch



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

New one been on my wrist for this week.

But now on a Rios Croco Calf strap looks cool,


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

It will be this 6500 in about 15 mins when i am of to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Just finished work and will be off to bed in a bit wearing my Sub.










Have a good weekend people :thumbsup:


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Will be wearing my Jenny Caribbean 2000, again :grin:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Early start for an 8 o'clock meeting in the the West country, Longines Avigation.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

been on all week at work.may as well see it out now.didn`t like it when i first got it but it`s growing on me.


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

this one for me today










HAGWE

cheers

mike


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

dentists and meeting my sales director today. Joy. This'll cheer me up


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Dress down Friday at work, so going to wear this today.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Heuer Monaco 1133B 'McQueen' Transitional today.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I am wearing my Vintage 80's Raketa today, here is a wrist shot taken with my mobile, it makes me smileÂ :cowboy:

[IMG alt="img00334201009240851.jpg"....us/img525/889/img00334201009240851.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Fresh back from it's second trip to Bienne this year, this time with the correct size hands fitted! :clapping:










1993 Omega 368.1051 "pre-Bond" Seamaster COSC (cal. 1111)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

RLT today...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing my IWC mark XV today.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko kinetic diver for me - have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

PRS20 on a vintage 26mm strap










Mark


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This cheeky Glycine today, I would like a silver version if anybody would like to sell........


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mondaine Lobster :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Old Lanco, new strap!


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

This one for me today



















enjoy the weekend people.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Predictable, I know










HAGWE


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Mondaine Lobster :thumbsup:


Would look great on a mesh :thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Artego for me on this bright sunny morning










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

DMP said:


> Fresh back from it's second trip to Bienne this year, this time with the correct size hands fitted! :clapping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Dave, classic and understated.

Running late this morning so grabbed this one, hope everyone has a good weekend, cheers!


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

Vintage Omega for me










Have a good un

Ian


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Another G-Shock for me...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m wearing the same watch that has been on my wrist most of the time since it was personally delivered to my home a few days ago by `*No.1*` :thumbup:

It`s something I`ve been after for some time & goes well with it`s identical but opposite brother which I already own :wink2:

I`ve been rather busy & haven`t had a chance to take an even vaguely decent photo but I`ll try again hopefully later today, so watch this space


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This today


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Starting off with this 70's Citizen Chrono today...










HAGWE


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

No classes today, so until further notice, this rough-and-tumble DW-290 for me.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

gavinjayanand said:


> No classes today, so until further notice, this rough-and-tumble DW-290 for me.


SNAP!  ,This is a new one i bought, as i liked the original i bought back in 95 and i missed it,very tough watch,came out just before the G shocks i think,or at least before we had them in the shop i worked in,anyway it was great to see another one! k:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm wearing my new Timex automatic 22J,that came through the post on Monday.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*OMEGA **Seamaster* 2264 quartz for me today


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

I got my Poljot Aviator on today..


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

sam. said:


> gavinjayanand said:
> 
> 
> > No classes today, so until further notice, this rough-and-tumble DW-290 for me.
> ...


Great minds think alike, Sam. :thumbsup:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

JLC today


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

That is a beautiful JLC!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

mrteatime said:


>


very nice shawn sitting on the st300 :thumbsup:


----------



## Theevaultkeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

sam. said:


> I'm wearing my new Timex automatic 22J,that came through the post on Monday.


hi Guys a couple of things,

How come you have the time to take and upload photos so early in the morn, are they stock photos :lookaround: especially the guy that was running late!

I too am sporting my new timex, sorry no photo, not that prepared. Couldn't help but notice one pic with metal strap and one with leather, I Have the leather, but like the look of the metal strap, being new to this can u point me in the right direction of where to purchase such a cool strap.

Lunch is over back to work

Thanks

Theevaultkeeper


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I genuinely took my pic this morning, but I suspect most people use existing pics instead...


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

IDF diver on tropic star today










rgds


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

oris again today - the timekeeping even better when it is worn all the time, now on after market silicone rubber with oris deployment.










still no new camera due to paypal being crap, so old pics yet again :taz:

on the up side 2 incoming soon - a new to me tissot and me old rotary which has finally found a new case (well done steve b :good: ).

:to_become_senile:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Hamilton Khaki for me today:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*J. Springs Diver this morning. Seiko Instruments BBH Prestige series.*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*










*
*


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Theevaultkeeper said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing my new Timex automatic 22J,that came through the post on Monday.
> ...


All the photo's i post are taken by me,i can't speak for everyone else,but i think we all take our own, 99.9% of the time,and if there is a stock photo posted its usually for a good reason, and the member will usually say that it is stock.

I personally don't take a pick every time i change my watch,as that wouldn't be practical for me to do so,i have galleries on photobucket that i add to often,and i will choose a pick of the watch i'm wearing at the time from there.

Mine came with the strap shown in the movement picture as yours did,but i changed it to a bracelet from another watch,

This one:










to give it a different look.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

UP THE MILLERS :lol:

Good weekend to all.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This combo for now.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL on Toshi...on 710*










:drinks:


----------



## Toby1984 (Sep 15, 2010)

dapper said:


> Cheers


@dapper that's gorgeous! What is it?! I've never seen one like that.

FWIW I'm wearing this today:










Thanks,

Toby


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toby1984 said:


> @dapper that's gorgeous! What is it?! I've never seen one like that.


He gets that alot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Seiko Sumo today










Paul


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

home pc back from being cured of multiple virus invasions so now able to contribute ;

my current daily wearer Victorinox Divemaster 500



















weather looks pretty dismal,but a good weekend eveyone


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

This beater for me today...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

#11


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

...with apologies to Drum, it's this again for me today.










HAGWE


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> #11


Great photo! :notworthy:


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

This and all week since I got it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ludi said:


>


Fish from Marillion was with you?? 

Amphibia MkII for me today


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Draygo said:


> ...with apologies to Drum, it's this again for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Why not just send it to me and be done with it?!*


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Seiko SKX007 on a Toshi:










Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Tissot Body Guard

.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Draygo said:


> ...with apologies to Drum, it's this again for me today.


Best to fight fire with fire. :starwars: I'm off down the pub for an early pint so I'll be switching from this -










*To this* -


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Changed over to this for a while.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Me and my new drinking partner :friends: :cheers:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

This arrived today so I have had this on since it arrived, only cost Â£50 so cant be bad.










And its back


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

This one for the remainder of the day....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sangman2000 said:


> This arrived today so I have had this on since it arrived, only cost Â£50 so cant be bad.


It's very good!! It's one of my favourites! Mine says hello! :hi:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Had this on todaybut will probably change later


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> Toby1984 said:
> 
> 
> > @dapper that's gorgeous! What is it?! I've never seen one like that.
> ...




It's a custom build Toby. All the watch parts were from Roland Kemmner, Germany, & it was assembled in the UK by Steve Burrage.

42mm three part polished S/S case, 22mm lugs with screw bars, double A/R sapphire,

lumed hands & raised numerals, ETA 6498 movement & fitted with a Herzog 'Pilot' strap


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep thats a good un


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Still wearing this one










Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

yet more DIY today, it's all I've done since Feb, I'm a bit over it.

so no watch earlier but to cheer meself up, this as it always makes me smile. a wee 5100.



















Andy


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Theevaultkeeper said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing my new Timex automatic 22J,that came through the post on Monday.
> ...


Yep, old photo for me! I have a Photobucket account with a variety of old pictures on, so I can post and run 

Mind you if I didn't spend so long on here I wouldn't be late....


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

dapper said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Toby1984 said:
> ...


Ok, by a country mile the nicest piece on this thread. Dribble dribble,

Can I be so rude to ask how much jam sandwiches have to be eaten to aquire such a beauty?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Changed to this 29J auto Sekonda.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

sam. said:


> Changed to this 29J auto Sekonda.


Me likes it SamÂ Â Â :thumbup:

I have this Poljot on tonight, look at the well worn crown ..............................lovelyÂ :cowboy:

[IMG alt="img00351201009241042.jpg"....us/img10/8084/img00351201009241042.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

martinzx said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Changed to this 29J auto Sekonda.
> ...


Thanks Martin! 

i new you'd have something Russian on!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Wife and kids packed off to bed, I am sat in my conservatory watching last weeks X factor wearing this;










I'm not proud....


----------

